# Tell me about Austin & Halleck



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I have archery hunted for most of my life. Due to medical reasons with my father, I am taking up the smoke pole. 
I have looked at several loaders and seem drawn to the Austin and Halleck. I know they are out of business, but what can you tell me about them? Anyone like or dislike them? Anyone have one they want to make me a good deal on?
Thanks Ya'll


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

My Dad, my brother, myself and a few of our friends all shoot Austin and Halleck. If you want a good accurate shooting muzzy you will not go wrong getting one. The 6 point bull I tagged this year dropped with one shot and by the time I was done reloading he was finished. My brother shot a 20'' buck and a cow elk with his this year. I have never had any problems with sighting mine in. This year I shot 6 shots with a new scope till I was on at 230yds. 2 at 25yds, 3 at 100yds and 1 at 230yds. The gun performed flawlessly however any mistakes made were of my own accord.


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Great guns, great quality, just a bit on the heavy side compared to others. My friend shoots one, he says the extra weight is negligable and is worth it given the overal quality of the gun.


----------

